# Tinted! Every Window, Including Windshield



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Finally had time to upload some photo's of my Cruze with Blacked out windows!Every window is tinted.Front, side, and rear windows are tinted at 5% (limo tint) and the windshield is tinted at 20%!Let me know what you think!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Make sure you have a few copies of the note as you will be pulling it out quite a bit. The car does look nice though!


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks badass...I would hate driving at night though.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

Vetterin said:


> Make sure you have a few copies of the note as you will be pulling it out quite a bit. The car does look nice though!


I have it laminated along with my insurance and registration; hole punched with a binder ring in them to keep it all organized. I had my Mini Cooper tinted the same way and I didn't get stopped that often unless I was on the highway, the state boys really go hard on that.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

98sonoma said:


> Looks badass...I would hate driving at night though.


It's really not that bad, next time I do night driving I'll take photo's of it. But this isn't the first vehicle I had tinted like this. It takes a little bit to get used to but not bad at all, unless you go out and drive on country roads where there are no street lights, making turns can get risky. But overall not bad at all.


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

Tinted windshield that's thinking wait until you run someone over at night.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't do that here in SoCal. They have special clear "tint" that blocks out the sun. Doctors note doesn't allow you to break the law.

But, it's still bad ass looking. I'd be worried about night driving....unless you're going to get a set of ultra-bright HID's in which case, I hate you for blinding me.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Front, side, and rear windows are tinted at 5% (limo tint) and the windshield is tinted at 20%!
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> ...


No disrespect, but I don't know what kind of doctor writes a note intending for you to completely black out your windows. The truth is, a 35% tint provides the same amount of UV protection as a 5% tint, and a 5% tint actually makes your car HOTTER than a 15-35% tint, because DARK colors absorb more heat. Furthermore, you just made driving at night an awful chore, so I know it wasn't an eye excuse. The windshield too? A pedestrian can't even tell you're looking at them from a cross walk!!!

So yeah, it looks pretty amusing but I doubt the cops will cut you any slack for it. I run illegal tint myself and if I were a cop I'd still mess with you over those rather than the less obvious tints. To be honest, limo tint doesn't look all that attractive on cars. Your windows are actually darker than your paint job...

In New York State (and it most states), limo tint is still illegal with a medical waiver. They usually have a separate percentage for that as well.


----------



## Clayboy (Mar 24, 2013)

That is sweet! Been thinking about doing mine except the windshield


----------



## Cruzader13190 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wish I could get 20... VA laws suck. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Cruzader13190 said:


> Wish I could get 20... VA laws suck.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Go for it!!! They can't be worse than NY!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm 15 rear 35 sides Formula One Pinnacle. And AirBlue 80 on the windshield, all ceramic tint. If you went with the regular tint, its not even as good of protection as mine. 

There is next to no heat or UV coming in the car from the outside. My car is like a meat locker with the A/C on in 100 degree heat. Mine is more than plenty. Seems like overkill. I have to roll the windows down sometimes with my 35 on the sides. Can't imagine a car that dark. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I would get an average of 2 tickets a day, to work and from work lol...And i would HATE to drive in the rain with the windshield tinted like that, how do you do it.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

iKermit said:


> I would get an average of 2 tickets a day, to work and from work lol...And i would HATE to drive in the rain with the windshield tinted like that, how do you do it.


Hahaha, It's really not that bad at all. And I have had the Cruze tinted for about a week with no stops yet, and that's passing a few cops. And before this car I had a Mini as I stated in a previous post in this thread and I have never gotten a ticket, been stopped a few times but no tickets. The night driving isn't that bad, even in the rain or snow. I had the Mini tinted this dark and drove it like that for three years.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I used to get 5 all the time here in cali I just recently tinted this cruze I have a sick set up that a lot of people don't consider. I did do the front windshield too but it came out clean very translucent. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

As long as you have a medical exemption most states allow you to tint darker than normal law allows. 

I can't verify if this info is accurate for every state, but for Wisconsin I do know the info is correct. 
Welcome to TintLaws.com


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Hahaha, It's really not that bad at all. And I have had the Cruze tinted for about a week with no stops yet, and that's passing a few cops. And before this car I had a Mini as I stated in a previous post in this thread and I have never gotten a ticket, been stopped a few times but no tickets. The night driving isn't that bad, even in the rain or snow. I had the Mini tinted this dark and drove it like that for three years.


Are you a Vampire or something?


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Are you a Vampire or something?


Hahaha, no. I just get migraines easily. That's all.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank God that is illegal here! I would not want to be on the night roads driving around with people having their front windshields tinted. That is just plain crazy, then to make a claim its for eye problems..... LoL :question:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Hahaha, no. I just get migraines easily. That's all.


Sounds to me like getting a migraine while driving 70mph on the highway is far more dangerous than a front window tint. 

I like the look. It's a bit odd, but I like it. My buddy out in Nebraska did the same to his white 94 Grand Prix. Looked very nice.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Hahaha, It's really not that bad at all. And I have had the Cruze tinted for about a week with no stops yet, and that's passing a few cops. And before this car I had a Mini as I stated in a previous post in this thread and I have never gotten a ticket, been stopped a few times but no tickets. The night driving isn't that bad, even in the rain or snow. I had the Mini tinted this dark and drove it like that for three years.


I'm clearly jealous and bitter. My buddy got 6 tickets last year for his tint. My other friend got 15 no front plate tickets in a year. I don't know why they won't leave us alone! I had a cop whip out of the median on the highway to pull me over just for tint and I'm only 30%.. I don't know what gives?! 

My buddy has limo and he said he spends more time dodging cops because as soon as they see his windows they try to get him. I guess we should move to Michigan!



GE Axiom said:


> I used to get 5 all the time here in cali I just recently tinted this cruze I have a sick set up that a lot of people don't consider. I did do the front windshield too but it came out clean very translucent.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Mind sharing?


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Finally had time to upload some photo's of my Cruze with Blacked out windows!Every window is tinted.Front, side, and rear windows are tinted at 5% (limo tint) and the windshield is tinted at 20%!Let me know what you think!
> View attachment 12503
> View attachment 12504
> View attachment 12505





alright when can I come up and you do mine?


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> alright when can I come up and you do mine?


Hahaha, sounds good to me!


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

ErikBEggs said:


> I'm clearly jealous and bitter. My buddy got 6 tickets last year for his tint. My other friend got 15 no front plate tickets in a year. I don't know why they won't leave us alone! I had a cop whip out of the median on the highway to pull me over just for tint and I'm only 30%.. I don't know what gives?!
> 
> My buddy has limo and he said he spends more time dodging cops because as soon as they see his windows they try to get him. I guess we should move to Michigan!
> 
> ...


Oh wow, yeah I have a medical exemption for it, if I didn't I wouldn't even bother with it because getting tickets is a nightmare! I get stopped every once and awhile but no biggie.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

In SoCal, the cops aren't allowed to stop you JUST for your tint. I have only been stopped once and she did it just for my tint. My friend's sister was dating a cop so I had him sign the ticket for me. Cost me $25 to the court and I still have my tint. Haven't been pulled over again (pfft, I will now that I said something).

You should check your local laws and become well informed.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> I had a cop whip out of the median on the highway to pull me over just for tint and I'm only 30%.. I don't know what gives?!



Don't foreget the stock cruze windows including the windshield are 70% tinted already so 30% tint would actually put you darker than you intend.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

TFroehlichIII said:


> Oh wow, yeah I have a medical exemption for it, if I didn't I wouldn't even bother with it because getting tickets is a nightmare! I get stopped every once and awhile but no biggie.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


My cousin came up with it. Looks super clean pulled up right next to a cop waved ay him and didnt do a thing knock on wood. They can see my face in the front and see through every angle but I still have a easy time seeing out. Honestly my cousin would kill me if I told what it was because it's so translucent he's won many awards for it. So im sure other people have come up with it but if you wanna know man just pm me.


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> My cousin came up with it. Looks super clean pulled up right next to a cop waved ay him and didnt do a thing knock on wood. They can see my face in the front and see through every angle but I still have a easy time seeing out. Honestly my cousin would kill me if I told what it was because it's so translucent he's won many awards for it. So im sure other people have come up with it but if you wanna know man just pm me.


I will do that! I do like my black out, but I'm dying to know about this!


----------



## TFroehlichIII (Mar 15, 2013)

I've been running this for a few months now and still have not been pulled over!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

wow


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds to me like getting a migraine while driving 70mph on the highway is far more dangerous than a front window tint.
> 
> I like the look. It's a bit odd, but I like it. My buddy out in Nebraska did the same to his white 94 Grand Prix. Looked very nice.


I hope he moved it before the train came along wink wink!


----------



## Aus348 (Sep 22, 2013)

That is so sexy holy crap


----------



## shaunvito87 (Nov 8, 2013)

i have the same thing done to mine what do they cost back east my long time friend is a window tinter out here in socal and did mine hole car for $150


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Dang that's dark! Lol.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks good!

Mine are limo on the rears, 20% on the front sides, and the windshield is 35%.

Its much easier on my eyes at night and not at all difficult to see out of.

a friend of mine has double limo on every window and 20 on the windshield.. That's definitely darker than I would go.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Aussie said:


> I hope he moved it before the train came along wink wink!


I don't think he would see the train from the mirrors of how dark it is lol.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Nooooooice! 

Sent from my Note 3


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Tinted windshield, that's as smart as people who make it tint taillights making it harder for people to see them.


----------



## Silver13LTZRS (Nov 15, 2013)

This is mine on a cloudy day



And at night


----------

